# Translator, internet service and school to learn Italian in Como



## spetho2001 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am thinking of relocating to Como and would like information on a few things if anyone can help. I would like to know what Italians think is the best internet service around the Como area? Is it TIM, Vodafone or? Also does anyone know where I could find someone to go with me when I have to conduct business in Italian as I do not speak the language very well and need a translator? Is there such a person or service?
Also someone told me that they went to school in Como to learn Italian and that the school was like an adult learning center run by the city. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing and how I can find out about it?
Thank you,
TomS


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there, i know you are asking several question, but the one that really got my attention was: you need someone to go with you when you conduct business, 
What kind of business?


----------



## spetho2001 (Aug 24, 2014)

rpizzica said:


> Hello there, i know you are asking several question, but the one that really got my attention was: you need someone to go with you when you conduct business,
> What kind of business?


Citizenship, residence permit, post office, telephone , gas , electric
I am asking three questions.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Of course you can hire an interpreter in Italy, some affiliated with relocation specialists. Where have you searched already? Any luck finding one you like?

There's quite a bit more to "citizenship" than operating in the Italian language, though. And frequently you don't even need that. An interpreter as such is unlikely to be able to help much with those larger issues.


----------



## spetho2001 (Aug 24, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Of course you can hire an interpreter in Italy, some affiliated with relocation specialists. Where have you searched already? Any luck finding one you like?
> 
> There's quite a bit more to "citizenship" than operating in the Italian language, though. And frequently you don't even need that. An interpreter as such is unlikely to be able to help much with those larger issues.


I haven't searched anywhere. That is the question I am asking. Where do I look?
I am a citizen of Italy but live in the U.S. An interpreter would help me a great deal when going to a government office to conduct business of any sort.
Really basic. When in a commune in Italy is there a yellow page phone directory you look in for addresses and phone numbers?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

spetho2001 said:


> I haven't searched anywhere. That is the question I am asking. Where do I look?
> I am a citizen of Italy but live in the U.S. An interpreter would help me a great deal when going to a government office to conduct business of any sort.
> Really basic. When in a commune in Italy is there a yellow page phone directory you look in for addresses and phone numbers?


the easest and best way is to wate till you get her and ask in the local cafe if you dont speake italian take a fraise book you will sooon find some one and you will allso find things are done pearso to pearson here not though apps or yellow pages


----------

